# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Damon's Old-School Bookmark #2

## damonjynx

Hi Folks,

This time an old-school blue bookmark based on a previous map.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work on this. Only comment is that it's a little small for printing.

----------


## damonjynx

Thanks CP. Don't know what happened there? I created an Indesign document of slightly larger than bookmark size 185mm x 60mm and then put the map in a graphics frame and filled it proportionally. Saved it as jpeg and then coloured the border in PS. Obviously, not the best method! I'll have another go a bit later.

----------


## Bogie

That has a nice classic look.

----------

